
Here's Why You Shouldn't Lie To Your Kids About Santa - tswicegood
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-you-shouldnt-lie-to-your-kids-about-santa-2010-12
======
getonit
Why spoil their fun? More importantly, why deny them the opportunity to learn
to question authority? I saw lots of words, but not much in the way of an
answer.

